# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Anyone know what kind of toad this is?

## Trip

We saw this guy hop out of the woodwork at a mini golf course in Ocean City, MD.  He is brighter in color and has a different pattern than the toads that I am used to seeing in the Philadelphia area.  Anyone know the species?

----------


## Justonian

There are only two species of toad native to Maryland, the American Toad and the Fowler's Toad. That one looks like an American Toad.

----------


## arielgasca420

I agree with Justonian. someone else on this forum found a toad just like this one about a month ago.

----------


## Gail

If it has a more pronouced cranial ridge I would say American also.  And it's a beautiful toad.

----------

